# 99211-25



## anastasia213 (Sep 28, 2012)

Can we bill 99211 with a -25 modifier? We also billed 96413, 96415, J1745, J7050.

Stacey


----------



## abill_423 (Sep 28, 2012)

According to the NCCI edits, when billing 99211 and 96413 there is a "0" modifier which indicates that there are no circumstances in which a modifier would be appropriate. The services represented by the code combination will not be paid separately.


----------



## arunna26 (Sep 30, 2012)

Normally for 99211 we do not append 25 modifier unless there are specific client rules for such.

In many cases physician do not provide service in 99211 cases.and 25 modifier is not applicable as such.


----------

